# Taking a train to Manhattan, NY



## FlyerBobcat (Aug 21, 2010)

Thinking about spending a night or two (mid-week) in Manhattan during our New England car trip this October.

I don't want to drive in to the city, so thinking about a train from say Stamford or White Plains (just a couple examples).

Can anyone recommend a method that is straight-forward, and has a safe place to park a car overnight?

Do I need to book the train trip in advance?
What is the expected train cost each way?

Also, if there is a much better way of doing this.... I'm all ears!!

TIA


----------



## Conan (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't tell you where to stay, but the Metro North train schedules are here (you want "East of Hudson")
http://www.mta.info/mnr/html/planning/schedules/

Metro North is the commuter train to Grand Central Station (42nd Street near Park Avenue).  Service is frequent and reasonably cheap; crowded and fairly uncomfortable - - no reservations needed; tickets are cheaper at the station window than if you pay on board.  It's how literally millions of suburbanites commute to their jobs in the City.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 21, 2010)

Okay, just one more option here.  May or may not work for you.  But, here it is anyways....

I have found that you can drive into or out of almost any big city if you can do it early, early in the morning or late at night.  No way will you need your car in NYC, but if someone can tell you a place to park it cheap, it can make it much easier for you to get in and out of the city & onward to your next destination.  Maybe there is a cheap secured parking garage in Queens, Brooklyn, or at the end of a subway line that a Tugger might know about ?

Manhattan streets are nearly empty at 6am, and I have also done this trick in cities such as Paris and Rome when heading out to a 2nd exchange in the countryside.  Just leave or arrive at 5:30/6am and you will have fairly empty streets. If you were travelling on a weekend, you can even leave as late as 8am in the morning.  Locals can tell you WHEN is the best time for the area you are in.  Most hotels & timeshares will let you leave your bags with them until your official check-in time.

--- Rene


----------



## e.bram (Aug 21, 2010)

How about the meters?


----------



## DanM (Aug 21, 2010)

*Not that bad*

Don't worry too much about driving into NYC, although you probably won't use or want your car in Manhattan. Come in outside of rush hours (7-10 a.m. and 4-7 p.m.) and avoid midtown or downtown at any hour and you'll be fine.

I'd recommend coming over the GW Bridge or down the Henry Hudson Parkway to the Upper West Side and finding a reasonable garage in the West 90s. That's close enough to everything to be convenient and safe. You can check rates and even make a reservation at some garages at this site:
http://nyc.bestparking.com/index.php#1

From there, you can take subways, buses, or taxis...and walk to major museums and fabulous restaurants.


----------



## silverfox82 (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't suggest driving into NYC and parking although its certainly possible but generally quite expensive in a garage and overnight on street parking is really not a possibility. I live on long island and often take the LIRR to NYC, and it is the equilivent of metro north. Parking at some lots require a sticker, some don't but street parking close by is generally available. That being said, depending on where in NE you are, there is the "acella" train that leaves boston, stops in new haven and then NYC. Its a high speed train with different degrees of prices like airlines. Don't know much more about it other than it looks way cool when it shoots by when the tracks parallel I 95 in CT. Another thought might be taking the new london ferry to orient pt, LI and driving west thru the vinyards to a LIRR station for a ride into NYC. You might have noticed my suggestions are not the cheapest or quickest but give a range of options to make it an adventure, hey, it's a vacation right?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 21, 2010)

I always love it when the locals (esp around NYC) describe driving as "don't worry ... you'll be fine". 
My ex-bf (grew up in eastern Washington state & college in New Mexico) used to pay me big $$$ to drive him to/around NYC. His best guy, mocho friend who believes no woman should ever drive a man (or have the right to vote) squelled and hunkered down in the back seat from the NJ turnpike over the Outer Bridge Crossing across the Long Island Expressway one night.

It is amazing the little things that make me happy.  

So FlyerBobcat, Drive an really old car, use gel for hair spikes, practice the correct hand jesters, and start when the sun comes up ===> *Don't worry, you'll be fine. REALLY!*  

PS I live 100+ miles south of NYC. All experiences are my personal ones.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 21, 2010)

Try pricing out how much parking will cost you in NYC.  Sometimes you can get a good deal.  Try using this website.
http://www.iconparkingsystems.com/


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for the responses thus far.  I will research and consider driving in & out of NYC at off-hours, but kinda' wanted the train experience also for my wife.   We'll see as I study this some more......

BUT.... If I did choose to "train in" from a north location maybe 20-30 miles (or more) away, what are my "safe" options for parking overnight near a train station?   Anybody know????  Thanks again... TUG people are awesome!


----------



## DanM (Aug 21, 2010)

Many of the commuter parking lots are free on weekends, but not weekdays...and/or they require a permit. Larchmont, for example, is convenient and free on weekends. All the rules are here:
http://as0.mta.info/mnr/stations/stations.cfm

On weekdays, most municipalities have 2-4 hour parking limits near the stations and ban overnight parking except in lots. White Plains does have some pay lots near the train station where you can leave the car overnight, but apparently there is a 19 hour limit in the municipal lots. You would be better off at a private garage in White Plains, Stamford, or New Rochelle if you plan to spend a night or two in Manhattan. I think the Crown Plaza in White Plains and Radisson in New Rochelle might have parking deals. I still think you would be fine driving into the upper West Side. You would only be off the parkway a few blocks. It is no more dangerous than I-95 in Miami (old people who can't see over the wheel doing either 50 or 75 in every other car) or Connecticut (where it is apparently against the law to drive in the right lane), or New Jersey, where everyone changes lanes on the count of three whether they need to or not, or Massachusetts, where red lights are a suggestion. In fact, I would really appreciate knowing the state where everyone knows how to drive. I would consider moving there.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 21, 2010)

The NJ Transit lots allow 3 day parking at their commuter train station - you pay at a kiosak with the parking space number on your receipt. Deposits you at Penn Station which is under/near Madison Sq Garden.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ann-Marie said:


> Try pricing out how much parking will cost you in NYC.  Sometimes you can get a good deal.  Try using this website.
> http://www.iconparkingsystems.com/




Another parking site to check out is http://www.bestparking.com/index.php

Click on New York when you get to their home page.
I like this site better than icon but both are good.

Richard

P.S. Sorry Dan -I didn't see you posted this link earlier


----------



## wackymother (Aug 22, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> The NJ Transit lots allow 3 day parking at their commuter train station - you pay at a kiosak with the parking space number on your receipt. Deposits you at Penn Station which is under/near Madison Sq Garden.



Yes, but he's coming from the north, so it doesn't seem worth it to drive past NYC just to get to a NJ Transit lot. 

I live in northern NJ and commute into NYC, but I just don't know Westchester very well at all. Have you tried posting on the TripAdvisor boards for Hartford and Westchester? I've found them very helpful for things like this--the boards usually have a local moderator who can give good local advice.


----------



## Nickfromct (Aug 22, 2010)

*Here's a phone number to call for Stamford, CT train station parking*

At Stamford Transportation Center: 
 TRANSPORTATION CENTER GARAGE (Owned & Operated by the State of Connecticut)
Open 7 days; 24 hours per day. 
For additional information contact the Transportation Center Garage manager's office (Pro-Park), 48 Station Place, 
*(203) 327-7998 *Call for current rates


----------



## Nickfromct (Aug 22, 2010)

*For new rochelle parking*

The train station in New Rochelle mostly permit parking, so if you going on the weekend, there should be plenty of space available. However, you may get ticketed or the car may be vandalized if staying over night. There is limited metered parking A few blocks away is New Roc City with the city's largest lot. You may want to call them ansd see if they do overnight parking. A Marriott Residence Inn uses that lot for their guests.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 22, 2010)

What about taking the Amtrak from New England?  You will pay about $200 total for two round trip tickets from Boston (South station) to Penn Station.  

That would be a lot more comfortable than taking the subway.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 22, 2010)

Big Matt said:


> What about taking the Amtrak from New England?  You will pay about $200 total for two round trip tickets from Boston (South station) to Penn Station.
> 
> That would be a lot more comfortable than taking the subway.



I agree that this would be easier, if you have somewhere to leave the car in Boston. Or you can take the bus down from Boston--very inexpensive and easy. Last time I did it, it cost $15 one-way plus $5 for advance boarding. The Greyhound was pretty comfy. There's also a luxury bus service called the LimoLiner that leaves from the Sheraton Back Bay in Boston and goes to the Hilton on 57th St. More expensive (comparable to the train), but really cushy and nice. 

The LimoLiner makes one stop in Framingham, Mass., and I remember there was a big parking lot there. Maybe that would be an option for you? The Greyhound also made a stop about an hour outside Boston--I think that was at a rest stop, though.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the information.  Lots to consider and determine what will be my final plans.   

Just wanted to let you all know I am monitoring this... and wanted to say thanks again!


----------



## kenojg (Aug 22, 2010)

I grew up  (somewhat ) in Harrison NY , we visit our sister-n-law near the UN.. I used to garage the car (20 years ago was cheap) then parked and moved on streets till 9/11 (much less parking now) .. anyway the last time about 6 years ago.  I just left the car on residential streets (Harrison, NY) where I had lived years ago, for 3 days, about 3 blocks from station... no problems.

They do have a parking commuter lot at station also, and Harrison is a nice , safe small town, the train ride is fun and inexpensive, I would recommend it.  However today i would look up and call ahead.. like the city office and ask .. 

NY via train with no auto is fun... enjoy, and luck,  John


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 22, 2010)

DanM said:


> It is no more dangerous than I-95 in Miami (old people who can't see over the wheel doing either 50 or 75 in every other car) or Connecticut (where it is apparently against the law to drive in the right lane), or New Jersey, where everyone changes lanes on the count of three whether they need to or not, or Massachusetts, where red lights are a suggestion.


:hysterical:  :rofl:  :hysterical:   Omigosh, so true, so true!!!



DanM said:


> In fact, I would really appreciate knowing the state where everyone knows how to drive. I would consider moving there.


Um, that would be most of the country _outside_ of the two coasts, the northeast and any sprawling metropolitan areas around larger cities.  These all seem plagued by the most _interesting_ driving habits.  LOL!



Nickfromct said:


> There is limited metered parking A few blocks away is New Roc City with the city's largest lot. You may want to call them ansd see if they do overnight parking. A Marriott Residence Inn uses that lot for their guests.


Along these lines, if you are planning to stay at any hotel the last night before entering the city, choose one which allows free parking as part of a park/stay/fly or park/stay/ride nightly rate.  Some hotels near airports offer free parking for up to 13 days after a single night's hotel stay.  Since there are several international and regional airports in the metro NYC area, you may want to look for these offers.  The nightly hotel rate may be lower than a NYC hotel rate for that first night, with the difference and the free parking together amounting to savings that cover your train commute costs.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 22, 2010)

This is probably quite round-about, but if you're going to be in the Boston area, you could park at Alewife Station in Cambridge for $7 a day.  Alewife is the end of the "Red Line" subway line that goes into Boston.  I just checked and the the Amtrak trains to NYC  leave from South station.  There is a South Station stop on the Red Line.

Although we haven't done it yet, we plan to take one of the bus lines to NYC from Boston.  Bolt Bus, Mega Bus, and maybe some others run frequently and cost about $15 each way.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 22, 2010)

I rather ride near a NJ tag car than most of the other states. Yes, we change lanes on the count of 3:
1) is look rear view mirrow
2) is look side mirrow in direction you are moving
3) is look rear view mirrow as you change to the new lane

With practice, it is fairly seemless.


----------



## bilfbr245 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Alewife Parking*

Can you stay at Alewife parking overnight for a week or more?  I have wondered about that for a long time and could never find out.  You can take the subway to Logan Airport from Alewife, so that would be very cheap airport parking


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 23, 2010)

bilfbr245 said:


> Can you stay at Alewife parking overnight for a week or more?  I have wondered about that for a long time and could never find out.  You can take the subway to Logan Airport from Alewife, so that would be very cheap airport parking



Yes, up to 7 days, I think.

We have done it on occasion, but if we would go over 7 days, a tow or whatever, would make it very expensive parking.  

We now usually park at preflight parking.  http://www.preflightparking.com/BOS.aspx  Although it's $18 a day, you can get a coupon online for 20% off.  We always use one.  They have bus/vans circulating the parking lot and the airport every 5 minutes or so.  We find them convenient and (choke) relatively inexpensive.


----------



## mpizza (Aug 24, 2010)

Instead of breaking-up your vacation midweek and wasting all that travel time, I would tack a visit to NYC at the end of your trip.

Drive down thru New Jersey and stay at the Hyatt Jersey City (usually around $140 per night), the PATH train is right there, or you can take the ferry.  You'll have a fantastic view of the Hudson skyline for pictures (especially nighttime).   

Another alternative that I tell visitors who are leary of driving "in" NYC is to take the Lincoln Tunnel.   Immediately when you get out of the tunnel,  park in the Port Authority parking lot.  From Port Authority you have access to taxis, buses and subways  - all of which will get you everywhere you want to visit in NYC.  You can even walk to theaters and Times Square.

Maria


----------



## 3kids4me (Sep 7, 2010)

I actually like driving in the city (but that's because I know it well), but my vote would be Larchmont if you want to take a train.  Quaint town and safe station.


----------

